# Trapping Prep



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, the weather has been hot, and I've had my tarps out and have made a 50 gal. drum of waxed dirt so far. (I think I have enough) Now it's on to making more bait. 


I'll be filling 5 gal. buckets half full of beaver, bobcat, and a fish. Let it taint a bit, mix with sodium benzoate, (stop the tainting) add castor, and other "secret" goodies, add glycol (keep from freezing) then put the three different baits in jars and store in the fur shed for the months ahead. 


I make a "Loud" freeze time bait that works great. I just about puke when I mix in the pure skunk quill. Think about what you smell and taste, when you drive by a road kill skunk. It's THAT, but a whole lot worse! I only have to put 1 ounce in a gallon of bait. 


Anyone else preparing for the up coming season, what you working on?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife says I am sick because I like the smell of skunk. I need to get things ready for this fall. I have not done much trapping for about 5 years. Time to start up again.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't mind skunk, but, when it's pure quill, it bad! 


Get your stuff together and have some fun this winter. I don't think pelts will be worth much seeing the tariff put in place. I know traps will be going up in price. I had to get some angle iron a few weeks ago and I about dropped dead when I saw the bill!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Got another two dozen Bridger #3's. Added 4 coil, welded base plates, laminated, double swivels. Come October, I'll wax the entire cluster of traps. 


Made another 50 snares and need to get them in the dye.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Well, the weather has been hot, and I've had my tarps out and have made a 50 gal. drum of waxed dirt so far. (I think I have enough) Now it's on to making more bait.
> 
> I'll be filling 5 gal. buckets half full of beaver, bobcat, and a fish. Let it taint a bit, mix with sodium benzoate, (stop the tainting) add castor, and other "secret" goodies, add glycol (keep from freezing) then put the three different baits in jars and store in the fur shed for the months ahead.


Holy cow, man! How many traps you running?! :shock:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Holy cow, man! How many traps you running?! :shock:


Around 160 #3 and #4 coils. and I'm guessing 150 + snares. I make cage traps for Bobcat. have 10 of those. Don't know how many traps for mink, weasel, muskrat, and ****. I have a full size truck box full of those. I think I might have too many.

I normally run about 60-80 coils the first set, then add as I go, move the first I set and keep going. It all depends on Fur price as to how many I set. Last year I only set 4 dozen, for a month.


----------

